# On a whim my wife decided to be a 'dasher' for promo



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sign up with Door Dash, do 3 deliveries by sunday and get $200. that is what it took my high wage earning wife to fall for delivery.  

Think I'm going to be ill.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

$200 of stolen driver's tips. : (


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> $200 of stolen driver's tips. : (


yeah, it doesn't work that way, but yes DD is going to take it on the nose and more so since she won't do it after the first 3; she's just bored today.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

That will be her best (and only) day on DD.

It’s disgusting to see what DD has become. I was one of the first DD drivers in my market. I was also one of the first doing UE in my market and UE was a really really good. Then it turned to garbage. DD the exact same way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> That will be her best (and only) day on DD.


I really hope so.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SHalester said:


> yeah, it doesn't work that way, but yes DD is going to take it on the nose and more so since she won't do it after the first 3; she's just bored today.


That's the point. DDs lack of tranparency means we have no way of knowing for sure.

Based on their track record....It IS highly likely doordash is using stolen funds, to manipulate drivers.

I would bet on it!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I would bet on it!


yeah, yeah, the earth is flat. Elvis is alive. Sun rotates around the earth. 

I got it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

3 Deliveries for $200? That's an awesome deal for almost anyone.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SHalester said:


> yeah, yeah, the earth is flat. Elvis is alive. Sun rotates around the earth.
> 
> I got it.


ant bait costs money

delete doordash


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, yeah, the earth is flat. Elvis is alive. Sun rotates around the earth.
> 
> I got it.


Why do people always ignore Sasquatch?

It lives dammit!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That's the point. DDs lack of tranparency means we have no way of knowing for sure.
> 
> Based on their track record....It IS highly likely doordash is using stolen funds, to manipulate drivers.
> 
> I would bet on it!


Hidden tips are your friend.

Seek them out and embrace them.

The path to profitability.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Sign up with Door Dash, do 3 deliveries by sunday and get $200. that is what it took my high wage earning wife to fall for delivery.
> 
> Think I'm going to be ill.


More competition in your region.

Don't divulge your tactics or hotspots, at any cost.

Stay strong.

Unless, of course, marital duties are withheld.

It is allowed to reveal financial security secrets when inhumane torture methods are employed.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Good for her, now she needs to sign up for UE 10 deliveries for $250 which is being plastered all over the inter-webs.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Hidden tips are your friend.
> 
> Seek them out and embrace them.
> 
> The path to profitability.


Nah, this is ant behavior.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> More competition in your region.


oh, I only do pax; never food or grocercies. She did 3 trips; total $235 NO tips. One a third floor with only stairs. She says she won't do it again, but I suspect she will think today was a 'normal' day, even tho I explained the algo is really nice to noobs. oh well. <sigh>


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh, I only do pax; never food or grocercies. She did 3 trips; total $235 NO tips. One a third floor with only stairs. She says she won't do it again, but I suspect she will think today was a 'normal' day, even tho I explained the algo is really nice to noobs. oh well. <sigh>


Funny story and smart wife.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nah, this is ant behavior.


Sniffing out $15 to $40 tips is the antithesis of ant behavior.

Are you a profitable contractor? Or are you one of those clamoring for the protection of part-time employee status?

Experiment, learn and adapt. Even you could become profitable.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> high wage earning wife


You certainly go out of your way to let the Uber (lol) forum know how wealthy you are.
Like really, really, really, really out of your way.

High wage earning people:

A. Wouldn't give a shit about $200

B. Would give less than the above shit when it comes to posting the "story" on UP.net

Mission accomplished
We're impressed
Aaaaaaagain


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You certainly go out of your way to let the Uber (lol) forum know how wealthy you are.
> Like really, really, really, really out of your way.
> 
> High wage earning people:
> ...


Seems your post should have been hi-lited in green.

Envious?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems your post should have been hi-lited in green.
> 
> Envious?


I'm not sure.
Should I ask my wife or my "high wage earning" wife?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm not sure.
> Should I ask my wife or my "high wage earning" wife?


Seems you don't have any option.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you don't have any option.


I guess the verdict is in "Judge and Jury"

You crushed that come back btw
Killer material....


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I guess the verdict is in "Judge and Jury"
> 
> Killer material btw


Thanks. I think.
Slow Saturday night so I came home to troll.
All in good fun. Thanks again.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Well if you ever need to talk I'm here for you 



Judge and Jury said:


> Women, you can't live with them
> but you get in trouble for burying them in the back yard.





Judge and Jury said:


> burying them in the back yard.





Judge and Jury said:


> Get into trouble for burying 'em in the back yard.





Judge and Jury said:


> Bad boys seem to attract good girls.





Judge and Jury said:


> picking up women.





Judge and Jury said:


> roofies and women.


Yikes....


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

Pics of said wife or it didn't happen


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well if you ever need to talk I'm here for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great response.
I have lived off the good graces of my wife for the last few decades.

By the way, most of those quotes were taken out of context.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Loch Ness Driver said:


> Pics of dead wife or it didn't happen


Oh I'm guessing it definitely happened


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Oh I'm guessing it definitely happened


Nope.
I'm a good boy.
My wife knows where I sleep and she has a humongous collection of butcher's knives nearby.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You certainly go out of your way to let the Uber (lol) forum know how wealthy you are.
> Like really, really, really, really out of your way.
> 
> High wage earning people:
> ...


There ARE well paid people who are frugal. My wife is an example- well, used to be. She took early retirement. Lucky her. I got stuck holding (I mean delivering) the bag!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> It’s disgusting to see what DD has become. I was one of the first DD drivers in my market. I was also one of the first doing UE in my market and UE was a really really good. Then it turned to garbage. DD the exact same way.


They had to put their best foot forward in the initial stages, though, in order to attract drivers. If they had started out as they meant to go on then drivers would have said 'fork this" and left after the first day. 

It's the equivalent of getting out of the car when riding with your new girlfriend and pretending that there's something wrong with one of the tyres when you have to pass gas, instead of just letting rip inside the car. Best foot forward in a new relationship until a while has passed, _then_ you let reality hit.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You certainly go out of your way to let the Uber (lol) forum know how wealthy you are.


Well, relative to him she's high earning. But, yeah, mating call of the Technical Middle Class.

And considering she made more in one weekend than he's made in the last month, I'd call that high earning too.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You certainly go out of your way to let the Uber (lol) forum know how wealthy you are.
> Like really, really, really, really out of your way.


Attention @ftupelo. Frankie, it seems that a gauntlet has been thrown down. Are you just going to let that happen?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Attention @ftupelo. Frankie, it seems that a gauntlet has been thrown down. Are you just going to let that happen?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

My buddy just opened his 3rd store a ghost kitchen with fridays.applebees. etc. His was only with a partner. 50 -50. He has tons of cash. 
I will give you guys a wake up. Grub hub charges his busy store 25% on each order. Slice alot less. His store 30 years . These fees to app only on new store is so bad. They will hire drivers.
News flash eats. Dash. Hub. Are going to get a big wake up soon. The meds is wearing off. Local places are not taking them. Soon thier will be at least 30% dropoff rate in app deliverys.
$100 in pizza delivery. Grub hub direct from his store $25. Plus fees customers pay ..the end is nearing by a certain %%%


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why do people always ignore Sasquatch?
> 
> It lives dammit!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Attention @ftupelo. Frankie, it seems that a gauntlet has been thrown down. Are you just going to let that happen?


I would never go out of my way to intentionally suggest that I’m wealthy. Is @SHalester a fellow wealthy? When I polled just the Dallas boards, we uncovered many Ants who earned over six figures. Now I wouldn’t consider that remotely close to being wealthy, but wealthies on this board are not as recherché as one may expect.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


And flat earth, Sun revolves around the Earth and the Illuminati seem normal?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> And flat earth, Sun revolves around the Earth and the Illuminati seem normal?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> Is @SHalester a fellow wealthy?


define wealthy? You know many here believe if you pay all your bills on time you are 'rich', hence my question to you and just what wealthy actually is......on this forum.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Loch Ness Driver said:


> Pics of said wife or it didn't happen


oh, she's here in some other thread, even a recent pic. PLus, I have the DD ride info as well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Well, relative to him she's high earning. But, yeah, mating call of the Technical Middle Class.
> 
> And considering she made more in one weekend than he's made in the last month, I'd call that high earning too.


oh, where to start with my northern buddy. She does 'earn' more than I since I'm retired. But I have way way way more unearned income than she does. Which is to say she has the cash flow, I have the assets. 

I only pointed out she is a super high per hour earner because it is quite silly for somebody with a career to also do a 'gig' just because on a certain day they were 'bored' and saw the $200 possibility for 3 deliveries. 

DD is going to take it on the nose because she ain't doing to do it again, so they struck out on this onboarding cost wise. OH well, sorry DD?¿


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> A. Wouldn't give a shit about $200


I go out of my way? Really. I"m retired dude/chick. did my time and paid for the crime or something like that.

as to what you say above? Obviously you are never spent any time around a Filipino 'cause you would know getting $200 for doing a little would get their attention really fast. And I suspect DD is getting new drivers onboard in droves searching for that $200. 

But, nice try. Play again, it's totally free. and free is good, right? 

btw, in your mind, what is wealthy? One member here explained paying bills on time means you are wealthy.......


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> define wealthy? You know many here believe if you pay all your bills on time you are 'rich', hence my question to you and just what wealthy actually is......on this forum.


We vigorously debated this topic and while there is no generally accepted definition, this piece suggests a net worth in excess of $2mm is what most Americans consider wealthy. I’m fine with that definition, or would suggest being in the top 1% of earners for your state as an alternative metric. Some of us wealthies may meet both criteria, putting us solidly within the elite class.









Here's the net worth Americans say you need to be considered wealthy


If you think having a net worth of $1 million is enough to be considered wealthy, think again.




www.google.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> this piece suggests a net worth of $2mm is what most Americans consider wealthy.


definitions change, hence the question being asked.

ok, so that 2 million net worth; does that include the primary residence? Because, you should know, the definition of a millionaire is they have a million invest and primary residence is not included in that. Because otherwise, a bunch in Calif, NY and Hawaii are instant millionaires. 

I pay our bills on time. I have no recurring credit card debt. Do have a mortgage, but if I lost my mind I could pay it off. Two cars that will be paid off in a few months. Think that makes me middle of the middle class, aye? And not wealthy, rich or 'elite'.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> no generally accepted definition


^^^ This.

Even if the numbers are finite (which they never are) it depends on the metric.

Net Worth? (Assets - Liabilities)
Liquid Net Worth? (Assets - primaryresidence/socialsecurity/pensions) - Liabilities
Pretax income?
Aftertax income?
Earned/passive income?

This article about Frank Knight says the 1% have 4.4 million or more net worth. I'm assuming they mean liquid net worth which means no primary residence equity or pension accounts included.









This is how much you need to be worth to be in the richest 1% in the US — and other countries


You'll need to be worth $4.4 million to be considered in the top 1% in the US, but both Switzerland and Monaco have higher wealth requirements.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

I would also posit that age should be accounted for for. There may be folks on this board, who will go unnamed, that are very handsome and still relatively young. Someone in their thirties may clock in just shy of $4.4mm net worth, but still have considerable assets for their age while pulling down $550k+ (top 1% of earners in Texas). Most would still likely consider that person wealthy, understanding they aren’t going to have the same asset base as a 65 year old would that has worked and saved their entire career.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why do people always ignore Sasquatch?
> 
> It lives dammit!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> Someone in their thirties may clock in just shy of $4.4mm net worth,


here, on this forum? Unlikely, not probable.  But do agree age matters, but income you make annually? Means nothing by itself. One would need to account for those who still spend more than they make........a rather large percent.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> here, on this forum? Unlikely, not probable.  But do agree age matters, but income you make annually? Means nothing by itself. One would need to account for those who still spend more than they make........a rather large percent.


You’d be surprised. See my thread below. There are certainly Ants on here who have multiple degrees from the most prestigious universities this country has to offer and have careers in highly coveted fields like high finance. These folks may drive for any number of reasons, but I personally choose to drive to keep myself grounded. These folks don’t need the income, but seek the ancillary benefits.









Any other wealthy drivers out there


I'm wondering if there are any other wealthy drivers out there that drive on the side. I find it's still nice to pick up extra cash, even if you don't need it. The pay I certainly minuscule compared to the day job, but it also helps keep you humble and grounded. Im interested in hearing from...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I would never go out of my way to intentionally suggest that I’m wealthy. Is @SHalester a fellow wealthy?


I don't know. I did send him an invitation to a dinner party with the request to RSVP with his latest tax return to see if he was eligible to attend, but got no response. One assumes that the answer is no.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

Links to wife pics or she doesn't exist


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Is it wrong that I always read this


Dasher for Porno?



Or was that expected


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Did they really pay her $200 for doing 3 deliveries?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> There are certainly Ants on here who have multiple degrees from the most prestigious universities t


....if you believe all you read here, well that would be mistake #1. 

Where is miamikid, tips are included: he had rental properties, wrongly said he was getting residues from Uber (hint #1 he was lying n quite confused); and killed it in the market. Um, sure.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Where is miamikid


I miss Spaulding and his ambiguously snobby comments.









Puking In The Limo - Caddyshack GIF - Caddyshack Vomit Sick - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com





Also, just curious, how many hours did your wife take to do the 3x deliveries? I'm thinking it wasn't more than three hours total putting her gross at about $75/hr.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Also, just curious, how many hours did your wife take to do the 3x deliveries?


3 hours. $335, NO tips and one was a 3 floor walkup with multiple trips. Yikes, I'd never do that, but she has way better knees than I do.....

Her most talked about item was now she knows safeway's have a 'special' entrance/door for pickups.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

No tips? I'd like to see the earnings report along with pictures of the wife to validate these claims


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> but she has way better knees than I do.....


The amount of Next sentences that can fit is too easy, but I’m waaaay too nice to go there! UP is like the mob, family is off limits!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The amount of places we could go from there, but I’m waaaay too nice to go there!


AND it's the wrong sub-forum, right?  But, yes, I enjoy doing those unprotected flank posts. Generates traffic.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Loch Ness Driver said:


> No tips? I'd like to see the earnings report along with pictures of the wife to validate these claims












HAPPY? Hasn't sent me the $200 bonus, but that was the reason she did it.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

Where is the other $100 from?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Other hundred? $35 ish plus $200 = $235 for less than 2 hours.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> 3 hours. $335, NO tips and one was a 3 floor walkup with multiple trips. Yikes, I'd never do that, but she has way better knees than I do.....
> 
> Her most talked about item was now she knows safeway's have a 'special' entrance/door for pickups.


I think you meant $235?



SHalester said:


> She did 3 trips; total $235 NO tips.


Anyway, still a killer hourly rate. If that's not good enough for her then I don't think you have to worry about doing more gig work.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I think you meant $235?


yeah, typo. My bad. 

I explained to her since she was 'new' the algo was going to be very nice for a period of time and then the offers would be < $5. She doesn't believe me. <sigh>

And that hourly rate (gross) is more than her 'real' job if one goes by the 2 hour figure. She said 3 hours, but I think she included onboarding, background check etc.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

SHalester said:


> 3 hours. $335, NO tips and one was a 3 floor walkup with multiple trips.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

typo. As of yesterday should have been $235. But as of today seems there was another bonus for 3 rides completed amounting to $50. So we are getting close to the typo amount of $335.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

Three rides for 235 is much better than six rides for 335, if you're talking about a one hitter quitter. Sounds like she might be turning this into a hobby...

Now, if you want me to start taking your side, you better post links to the pictures of your wife that you said you posted already.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> And flat earth, Sun revolves around the Earth and the Illuminati seem normal?


The Illuminati are Superior to Normal !

Yet they create the illusion of Normal for YOUR comfort . . .


----------

